# Topics > 5G >  5G, Sprint Corporation, Overland Park, Kansas, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Sprint Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sprint doesn’t believe 5G will hit the United States by 2020"

by Williams Pelegrin
October 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Testing Sprint's 5G network on the highway

Published on May 31, 2019




> We went around Dallas testing Sprint's 5G network. Not only was the connection impressively fast, it was pretty reliable too.

----------

